# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Valentines

## AaDi

Hi all, 

Now before I start this discuss (and I do hope someone will 'discuss'), I'll point it out that this is directed only towards MUSLIM members.

Thanks

Now coming back to the topic .. Valentines .. I've seen it so many places .. people doing it .. actually going out and preparing for this day .. What do you think in terms of valentinez .. is it important? I mean being a Muslim .. I know we only have TWO eids and thats it .. there is no other as such 'celebrating' occassion .. even on the eve of Kayam-ul-Layl* we're supposed to pray to Allah .. if i say so .. i might not be mistaken .. in five years time .. we will be celebrating easter and halloween as well ?? Just some questions i've posed .. and will love to hear ur views .. for or against .. wudn't matter

What do u think of Valentines Day as a Muslim?
If you just do to for the sake of it, do you see us doing Halloween and Easter as well ?

* Kayam-ul-Layl - a night in the month of Ramadhan which is one night of the most blessed nights

----------


## Endurer

Ghis pit geya hai yeh issue ab.. har aik k apne apne akede hien is din ko le ker... kher.

I used to think of it as a day when I could reach out and cuddle with my loved ones e.t.c. e.t.c. Not anymore.. I am going through that phase in life when you formulate opinions.. when you literally grow up. To me, from now onwards, Eid would be the best day to approach my loved ones.

Now I am not saying that I'd become hostile towards people on valentines day just because the infidels are celebrating it.. no! I'll respect them & their festivities e.t.c. and will reciprocate the affections accordingly.

----------


## friendlygal786

HMM...Well I dont really celebrate Valentines Day. But living in pardes, we have to be somwhat involved in these holidays cuz som of my friends have plans and do stuff so I guess a little bit of going along with things if there r any plans amongst friends. But not really "celebrating" it

----------


## Hina87

I agree with Bhai and Sis. If others around me are celebrating it, I will smile and enjoy talking about it. I don't celebrate Valentine's Day either though. I've wished people and put this avatar and sig up, but that's about it. I've participated in trick-o-treating during Halloween with my bro when I was younger just to get candy. Is that something to be taken as "bad"? I don't believe I've done anything wrong.

I'm excited to read what you have to say Aadi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AaDi

> Ghis pit geya hai yeh issue ab.. har aik k apne apne akede hien is din ko le ker... kher.
> 
> I used to think of it as a day when I could reach out and cuddle with my loved ones e.t.c. e.t.c. Not anymore.. I am going through that phase in life when you formulate opinions.. when you literally grow up. To me, from now onwards, Eid would be the best day to approach my loved ones.
> 
> Now I am not saying that I'd become hostile towards people on valentines day just because the infidels are celebrating it.. no! I'll respect them & their festivities e.t.c. and will reciprocate the affections accordingly.


well yeh 'issue' beshaq ghis pit gaya hai .. per i still aint seeing any 'result' .. i'm not pointing fingers .. per still i've seen ppl (and know many) dat have actually gone an extra mile for all this .. and i really like ur views .. thnks for da input  :Smile: 

Going back to the reason i started this thread .. da questions i asked haven't been answered ..

----------


## AaDi

> HMM...Well I dont really celebrate Valentines Day. But living in pardes, we have to be somwhat involved in these holidays cuz som of my friends have plans and do stuff so I guess a little bit of going along with things if there r any plans amongst friends. But not really "celebrating" it


From the looks of this .. i think i might have to edit my first post .. but anyhow .. i really appreciate ur feedback  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

> I agree with Bhai and Sis. If others around me are celebrating it, I will smile and enjoy talking about it. I don't celebrate Valentine's Day either though. I've wished people and put this avatar and sig up, but that's about it. I've participated in trick-o-treating during Halloween with my bro when I was younger just to get candy. Is that something to be taken as "bad"? I don't believe I've done anything wrong.
> 
> I'm excited to read what you have to say Aadi.


No one is saying you've done anything wrong .. all i was askin was some comments which i think you all three missed  :Big Grin:  (i haf to confess ma questions were unclear, but corrected em now) .. n as far as ma views are concerned .. i dont think i need to say much more now  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

I don't celebrate Valentine's Day, so I don't think much of it. There are no parties or love-fests that I go to. If I get chocolate or a rose from a friend (girl), then that's okay, but I don't go an extra mile to make it extravagant. 

Halloween is good for the candy only. And easter is a religious type of holiday. They go to church that day. Obviously, these holidays won't be made into a big deal for us because we don't believe in this. I go along with SOME of the festivities and fun for the sake of not hurting others. Living in America forces you to have an open mind. I just don't think you should go crazy about them.

If I missed your questions again, let me know, and I'll give it another try.  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

I dont see myself or people Im close to celebrating Easter and Halloween or Christmas. I guess it depends on our location. I live in the USA, and american country where all their holidays are celebrated throughout the country, just like in Pak our holidays r celebrated throughout. So, we dont celebrate, we r merely a small part of it, wishing our friends their holidays and times of joy.

----------


## AaDi

If I comment on this, I'll probably say the same I wont celebrate it .. ppl I know wont celebrate it .. yet the whole nation is tugged along and does it .. If we all think its wrong or shouldnt be celebrated .. than why do u think it has reached to this extent?

----------


## Hina87

As long as you don't partake in the religious aspects of these holidays, it's fine to me. We celebrate birthdays, and this is not apart of our culture. Yet, we do it for fun and amusement.

----------


## dsjeya

valentine day is not a festival
there are fathers day,mothers day,teachers day even aids day
y not a day for lovers
don't u celebrate school day .
don't bring religion in to every thing
to celebrate  or not leave it to the individual
incidentally the BJP and Sivsena are against Valentine
we label them fanatics

----------


## manni9

> don't bring religion in to every thing
> to celebrate  or not leave it to the individual
> incidentally the BJP and Sivsena are against Valentine
> we label them fanatics


plz can you make a list for us that where should we bring religon n where not 
Thnx in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

manni9
religion is a personal thing 
between the individual and the God almighty
God do not need mortal human beings to safe guard Him and His intrest

----------


## manni9

> manni9
> religion is a personal thing 
> between the individual and the God almighty
> God do not need mortal human beings to safe guard Him and His intrest


Well Religon is not there just to pray in a mosque or n a Temple,cauz God don't need our prayes for this sake he have enough angels.He created world so that we can live according to his rules.Religon is something which have to be lived n not just prayed.

----------


## dsjeya

religion for peace and harmony
not for don't dress like that
don't enjoy etc,etc
we pray for favors from God

----------


## manni9

> religion for peace and harmony
> not for don't dress like that
> don't enjoy etc,etc
> we pray for favors from God


Who said not to enjoy??
But do u think that we can't enjoy without alcohol n stuff.
We should enjoy but in limits,n God have made these limits for us.

----------


## dsjeya

we are talking about valentine not about alcohol or drugs
what is wrong in lovers celebrating valentine
in what way it affects religion
love is permissible ,lovers day not 
is it not hypocrisy manni my learned friend

----------


## RAHEN

> Hi all, 
> What do u think of Valentines Day as a Muslim?
> If you just do to for the sake of it, do you see us doing Halloween and Easter as well ?


Hello,
Before getting into this topic...i must clear the background and the origin of this eid ul hubb (the valentine's day) celebration.


_The Romans had a festival named Lupercalia and they used to celebrate it on the 15th February every year. On that day they offered sacrifices to their supposed god named "Lurks" to protect their cattle and the like from being killed by wolves. They celebrated this festival during the spring holidays according to their calculations. 

During the thirteenth century the day of this festival was changed to February 14th. There was an incident that led to this change in the day for this celebration. In the thirteenth century a Roman Emperor Claudius II, forbade his soldiers to marry because marriage would involve them in family life and cause them to lose interest in fighting. 

A catholic priest named Valentine revolted against this emperor's order and performed weddings for the soldiers secretly. After a while his disobedience was discovered and he was imprisoned. While in prison he fell in love with the jailer's daughter. On February 14th he was executed. After his death people believed that he had sacrificed himself for the sake of Christianity and to save lovers. Subsequently the church elevated him to Sainthood and February 14th came to be observed as Saint Valentine's Day._ 

*What do u think of Valentines Day as a Muslim?*
 Being a Muslim ...and after been disclosed by the origin of the valentine's day i dont think i will celebrate it ever again...Although i know that Islam is the religion of love which insists on having good relations with all the members of the society...
"The feasts are Islamic rituals just like facing the Qiblah and fasting. There is no difference in participating in their feasts or in their whole religion because approving their feasts means approving their disbelief since the feasts are the special symbols of religions.'The Prophet  did not approve the feast of Jaahiliyyah (pre-Islamic period). Anas  reported that the Prophet  came to Madeenah with two days they played in. The Prophet  asked: 'What are these two days?' They said: 'These are two days we used to play in in our Jaahiliyyah'. The Prophet  said: 'Allaah has replaced them with two better days: Eid Al-Adh-Haa and Eid Al-Fitr." "

This is wat i also think..


*If you just do to for the sake of it, do you see us doing Halloween and Easter as well ?*

_will not do it ever again hopefully.....

_

----------


## manni9

> we are talking about valentine not about alcohol or drugs
> what is wrong in lovers celebrating valentine
> in what way it affects religion
> love is permissible ,lovers day not 
> is it not hypocrisy manni my learned friend


well i just wannted to tell you that we can't we can't say that it's fun don't bring religon here .

----------


## dsjeya

friend manni
why valentine day should not  be celebrated
tell me the reasons

----------


## manni9

there re many reasons u will never agree on religion.
So another reason is that valentine hallowine or other f****ing american re just a way to earn to money nothing + or - even 24 th n 25 th dec re also a part of them.ny how this is another thing don't wanna go in depth.
Dsjeya all of us have our traditions,do we really need some from outside?

----------


## dsjeya

we did not ride automobiles
we used horses and camels
now ????
change with times
Manu sanctioned caste hierarchy
Hindu religion sati and child marriage
now we feel these are curses
as for economy india exports red roses
china makes most of the presentation articles

----------


## dsjeya

rahen 
i am little disappointed,leave alone the origin of valentine day
let lovers celebrate in a harmless way
it is a pity every muslim has to prove her credentials often
otherwise she will invite the wrath of fanatics

----------


## manni9

> we did not ride automobiles
> we used horses and camels
> now ????
> change with times
> Manu sanctioned caste hierarchy
> Hindu religion sati and child marriage
> now we feel these are curses
> as for economy india exports red roses
> china makes most of the presentation articles


this is another reason that india sexports red roses,not to celibrate lol jk
i mean they re making us fool n we re following them.
Plzz tell me why should we celebrate this thing??

----------


## AaDi

> valentine day is not a festival
> there are fathers day,mothers day,teachers day even aids day
> y not a day for lovers
> don't u celebrate school day .
> don't bring religion in to every thing
> to celebrate  or not leave it to the individual
> incidentally the BJP and Sivsena are against Valentine
> we label them fanatics


I did mention clearly at da top .. this top is for Muslims only .. I wasn't being racist or something .. The reason was that in Islam, the MOST important thing for a human being is his/her faith .. As far as I can remember in ANY religion, its been said RELIGION comes first .. and since from the posts its pretty clear where do u place religion (not a top priority i guess) now if you've had been a muslim, i cud've questioned it but since ur not (the reason I clearly stated Muslims only thread to save us all a hassle) and i'll be pretty clear with you .. Islam is not against ANY festivals, its just it doesn't allow Muslims celebrating it  :Wink:

----------


## AaDi

> manni9
> religion is a personal thing 
> between the individual and the God almighty
> God do not need mortal human beings to safe guard Him and His intrest


An utterly useless post i should say (with respect to the topic) .. 

Yes .. religion is a personal thing .. so are many other issues being discussed in the debate section .. 

Religion are 'rules' set by God, if one follows them, paradise is awarded, if not hell awaits him/her .. the rules are 'not' met to be broken saying .. oh dat fanatic .. oh .. i like dat lets do it .. rules are rules .. not to be broken .. simple as that ..

----------


## AaDi

> friend manni
> why valentine day should not  be celebrated
> tell me the reasons


i think after Rahen's post I dont need to say anything .. 

@RAHEN .. 

simply superb :thumbs:

----------


## syeda

i think after rehan's post.. there is no point of raising this question y we 'muslims' dont celeberat this festival.. 

rehan's post has cleared everything.. n i agree with it.. 

if we have got two eids t celeberate which are only for us 'muslims' so y should we celeberate other fesivals..

these two eids has given us different identity then others  :Wink:  isnt it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> rahen 
> i am little disappointed,leave alone the origin of valentine day
> let lovers celebrate in a harmless way
> it is a pity every muslim has to prove her credentials often
> otherwise she will invite the wrath of fanatics


dont get disappointed dsjeya...i never stopped anyone that u dont celebrate valentine...if one is comfortable with it with every respect then go ahead...its a great way of letting someone know that u r special...
And to tell u the truth... if i talk abt me alone..after reading the origin...i dont think i appreciated valentine...if roots are not good..how can i feel good...something in the mid of enjoying happiness is gonna taunt me...now dsjeya ..comeon cheer up ...if u want to celebrate valentine day and keep up with this then do so.. :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
let the individual decide
valentine day is not a festival 
like birthday it is a special day that is all syeda &  uSeLeSs	
ok.if a individual goes astray god will send him to hell so it is his/her choice
why mullahs and fanatics have a field day to coercively correct them
if you are going to the origin of festivals u   may not be able to celebrate many of them
for instance diwali is celebrated about the death of Narahasuran
who has done no harm to the present generation
muslims are also human beings with feelings
if have strong reasons convince me useless don't hide behind religion

----------


## manni9

1st.no body is hiding behind religion.
Now plz tell me y do western ppl don't play holli with you or celebrates dewalli in there counties?Y they don't celebrates chine's new year ?
Cauz it's not there culture.I think most of the so called liberal minded ppl re still mentally slaves of west.
We n also indians have a very rich culture so y should we adopt other's?

----------


## dsjeya

we don't celebrate christmas
please days are not religious festivals
ok.like red crescent is substituted for red crescent
u create your own lovers day

----------


## VS Prasad

Everyday it shines down on me
Don't you think that I can see
Hard to look the other way
While the world passes me by
It's a pretty big big world 
And I am awfully small
Everyday they rain down on me
Like a flower in a hailstorm

Theres a thousand reasons to leave 
But there's just one reason to stay
My beautiful flower, you've got the power
I just stopped holding on you 
Keep pulling me in, my beautiful flower
My darkest hour think I'm getting out 
'til I see you again in lovely bloom

----------


## VS Prasad

Well this flower is my soul
But it's not half of what I owe
I give you every rose that I ever grew
But take this one here for a start
And you can keep it in your heart
'Have everything I need because of you

----------


## RAHEN

cute lines above..^

----------

